# Banana Bread problems



## marina (Jan 23, 2003)

ok, i've tried several different recipes for banana bread and pumpkin bread and it seems like no matter what i do, it doesn't come out fully cooked (it's dense halfway down when sliced, not light and spongy like it's supposed to be). i have an oven thermometer to check the temp of the oven, and i leave the batter in there long enough (i even left my banana bread to bake for a half hour longer once - it didn't make a difference). normally i am a good baker but i can't seem to get this stuff right. what could i be doing wrong? it's driving me nuts!!! help.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 23, 2003)

Marina,

Welcome to discusscooking!!  If you would, type in the ingredients to your recipe then instead of typing in the method type in exactly how you make it i.e., I then sift the all-purpose flour together with the baking powder and salt, etc.  Include how you mix the ingredients, i.e., mixer, whisk, hand beater, etc., and in what order you do things.  Also include what kind of pan you cook the bread in - gray metal pan, dark metal pan, stone, glass, etc. and what temp.

When I make banana bread mine always takes longer to bake too but when a knife finally comes out clean all of the bread is still moist and light.  Thanks,  I'll be watching for your answer on and off tonight.


----------

